# ...



## Just a normal dude (Apr 2, 2020)

...


----------



## Allaboutfluffs (Jun 9, 2020)

It’s actually good and not edgy to make friends from the same country with the same interest. As for looks a lot of superficial are out there who bullies people, so it’s not you pal they are afraid of they are generally insecure. Anyway back the main reason I made an account and posting here what’s your twitter account?


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 9, 2020)

So my knowledge of UAE laws is fairly limited. Could you even host a furry con in the UAE?


----------



## Allaboutfluffs (Jun 10, 2020)

There is a lack of awareness about furry fandom. Unfortunately, the people I thought were open and understanding were not when we asked about furries, because they assume it’s a sexual attraction towards animals, and they did not want to discuss about it. When it is actually an anthropomorphic animal character with human personality “interest” whether sexually or not. _Some people don’t have sexual attraction to them, but it’s their interest to be one or be around one. For instance, loving sonic and wanting to be sonic/a sonic-like character, or having their own fursona and a fursuit, or seeing others in a fursuit. _As for furry con we do have few furries attending comic con, and it’s fine so far. We don’t have much people who are aware about furry fandom or they are not open to something like this, so maybe by time we might see one? As long the furry con is family and culture friendly it is possible. I did purposely elaborate little up there, so if anyone curiously search UAE fury can see and research about it better.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ngl I'm kinda surprised this type of stuff isn't outlawed over there. I mean for a fandom with such a high population of lgbt people, it's very odd to see it not outlawed in a country that makes that a crime.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 12, 2020)

That's what I was getting at - wearing the costumes is probably fine. I imagine a strongly pro-LGBT con would be... frowned upon?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> That's what I was getting at - wearing the costumes is probably fine. I imagine a strongly pro-LGBT con would be... frowned upon?


Would result in arrests and floggings if not death most likely.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey there. I have a 'furries of the world' thread. 

There are other furries from the Middle East. There are furries from Iran and the UAE:
forums.furaffinity.net: Furries of the World!


----------



## Allaboutfluffs (Jun 12, 2020)

As explained earlier it is fine as long the concept is family and local community friendly. Even in comic con a person can cosplay a gay character or is a proud fan of one, for instance Deadpool as long they do not kiss or do something inappropriate publicly to the local community. When you see the bigger image even straight people cannot do such acts too.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jun 12, 2020)

Allaboutfluffs said:


> As explained earlier it is fine as long the concept is family and local community friendly. Even in comic con a person can cosplay a gay character or is a proud fan of one, for instance Deadpool as long they do not kiss or do something inappropriate publicly to the local community. When you see the bigger image even straight people cannot do such acts too.


Straight people won't get arrested for it though. Sorry to be blunt


----------

